# Brexit and health care



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Should the UK leave the EU, would expats of pensionable age be able to opt into the Spanish system? I wouldn't expect it to be free of charge if it where possible.Also, as pointed out in the Mail today, how would the EHIC fare? I can't see the Spanish paying for our health, why should they?
Would private health care be the only solution?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dmret said:


> Should the UK leave the EU, would expats of pensionable age be able to opt into the Spanish system? I wouldn't expect it to be free of charge if it where possible.Also, as pointed out in the Mail today, how would the EHIC fare? I can't see the Spanish paying for our health, why should they?
> Would private health care be the only solution?


Anyone who has been a registered resident for a year can buy in to Spanish healthcare via what is known as the _convenio especial_

For someone under the age of 65 this is currently 60€ per month & 157€ per month, over the age of 65. Some private health insurers charge less than this, but the main advantage of this scheme is that all pre-existing conditions are covered. Not all regions offer this scheme, but the plan is that it will eventually be available nationwide.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## IAN FAIRBAIRN (Mar 6, 2016)

dmret said:


> Should the UK leave the EU, would expats of pensionable age be able to opt into the Spanish system? I wouldn't expect it to be free of charge if it where possible.Also, as pointed out in the Mail today, how would the EHIC fare? I can't see the Spanish paying for our health, why should they?
> Would private health care be the only solution?


To be honest that is one of so many issues no can honestly say what will happen, so I will vote to stay in.


----------



## IAN FAIRBAIRN (Mar 6, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Anyone who has been a registered resident for a year can buy in to Spanish healthcare via what is known as the _convenio especial_
> 
> For someone under the age of 65 this is currently 60€ per month & 157€ per month, over the age of 65. Some private health insurers charge less than this, but the main advantage of this scheme is that all pre-existing conditions are covered. Not all regions offer this scheme, but the plan is that it will eventually be available nationwide.


Yes that is what happens currently however there is no guarantee the status quo would remain if the UK left the EU.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IAN FAIRBAIRN said:


> Yes that is what happens currently however there is no guarantee the status quo would remain if the UK left the EU.


Whether or not the UK is in the EU isn't going to affect the Spanish healthcare system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IAN FAIRBAIRN said:


> To be honest that is one of so many issues no can honestly say what will happen, so I will vote to stay in.


If you want to discuss how a Brexit might affect us, there's a discussion here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-116.html#post9609594


----------



## IAN FAIRBAIRN (Mar 6, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Whether or not the UK is in the EU isn't going to affect the Spanish healthcare system.



I did not say it would affect it however if the UK left the EU the Spanish government are not obliged to give UK expats free healthcare. That would be up for negotiation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IAN FAIRBAIRN said:


> I did not say it would affect it however if the UK left the EU the Spanish government are not obliged to give UK expats free healthcare. That would be up for negotiation.


Well I'm not talking about free healthcare - it's a 'buy in' scheme available to residents of a year or more.

Not that expats get free healthcare anyway, someone has to pay for it - unless they were registered as resident before April 2012.


There's a discussion about how a Brexit might affect us in various ways here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-...ml#post9609594


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

IAN FAIRBAIRN said:


> I did not say it would affect it however if the UK left the EU the Spanish government are not obliged to give UK expats free healthcare. That would be up for negotiation.


Spain doesn't give uk expats free healthcare now and there is little probability it will in the future


----------



## IAN FAIRBAIRN (Mar 6, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spain doesn't give uk expats free healthcare now and there is little probability it will in the future


well I pay nothing as I said I know it is reciprocal agreement however we do not pay


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IAN FAIRBAIRN said:


> well I pay nothing as I said I know it is reciprocal agreement however we do not pay


So the UK pays for your healthcare. It isn't free. That might stop - it might not. 
That isn't what this thread is about though - it's being discussed in another thread which I have twice given you the link to, should you wish to join in.


Since the OP's question has been answered :closed_2:


----------

